# Lidl wood barrels that happen to have coffee beans in them



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

You may laugh at me (and you probably should) but I picked up a few cute wooden wooden barrels in Lidl. You can store bits and bobs in them. Lidl was even nice enough to put some free coffee beens in them to show that you can store stuff in those barrels.

Not tried the coffee yet, what if it's amazing? You don't package crap coffee into wooden barrels, right?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

They are great, I didn't laugh! Characterful! I love it when something is described as 'delux'.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The little wooden barrels cropped up a couple of years ago . . .

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27442-Columbia-beans-Lidl


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

You can always do a blind taste between them and beans you usually buy?

Dog and Hat did this, I sadly missed it!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Please someone try these d*mn beans! I just re-read the original thread and still nobody actually drank any! I suspect they're not as fresh and as high scoring as what we're used to on here though - unless you're wanting cheap beans to inflict on the rellies this Christmas to save your good stuff and get a free barrel? What we need is a Guinea pig. Come on MildredM, take one for the team!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've seen those but resisted the temptation


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Please someone try these d*mn beans! I just re-read the original thread and still nobody actually drank any! I suspect they're not as fresh and as high scoring as what we're used to on here though - unless you're wanting cheap beans to inflict on the rellies this Christmas to save your good stuff and get a free barrel? What we need is a Guinea pig. Come on MildredM, take one for the team!


You want ME . . . To go to Lidl? I could ask Ian, I suppose . . .


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Please someone try these d*mn beans!


Oh, I am going to drink them alright







I payed the money I'll get my money's worth







However, they can wait, they waited long enough already, I am sure. I have 4 new beans from different roasters to try first


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

MildredM said:


> The little wooden barrels cropped up a couple of years ago . . .
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27442-Columbia-beans-Lidl


Gives the word Recycling a fresh new meaning


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

MildredM said:


> They are great, I didn't laugh! Characterful! I love it when something is described as 'delux'.


Looking at hotels in Malaysia at the moment, the luxury level of rooms splits into about 5 different words, as far as I can tell. The crappiest is 'superior', then goes 'delux', then goes 'standard', then goes combination of those with the word 'super' in front







So the writing on coffee might be correct - 'delux' = substandard


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I tried pack of their espresso beans. Taste as I would expect - more or less the same as a typical cafe that grinds beans. Better than one I know of 'cause mine was stronger.

John

-


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Stanic said:


> I've seen those but resisted the temptation


Respect!







I am sucker for things like that, and for the middle isle in there and in Aldi. Always come out with some useless crap


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

PPapa said:


> You can always do a blind taste between them and beans you usually buy?
> 
> Dog and Hat did this, I sadly missed it!


I have enough of one of them for you to try ;-).


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Would have preferred wine in those barrels instead of beans. "Delux" must be decent !


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> I have enough of one of them for you to try ;-).


Totally wouldn't mind, thanks.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Soll said:


> Would have preferred wine in those barrels instead of beans. "Delux" must be decent !


Wine would leak. Also, having tried wine from Lidl on number of occasions, it's such a hit and miss...


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

MildredM said:


> You want ME . . . To go to Lidl? I could ask Ian, I suppose . . .


I can recommend Lidl for top brand beers at low, low prices. So treat the 'other half'!

As for the coffee...anybody who knows Kenya, will tell you coffee does not grow where the Maasai (label on one of the barrels) inhabit.

And they are not agriculturalists----they are traditionally nomadic cattlemen. And very good at it as well.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh no! Cowi Poowak?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> You want ME . . . To go to Lidl? I could ask Ian, I suppose . . .


What, ask him for permission to go to Lidl, or ask him to go for you as there is not one conveniently located!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I've been!










Not only are the beans delux, they were in the aisle of totally delux items!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What's this mean . . . Is it some kind of swear word?



hotmetal said:


> Oh no! Cowi Poowak?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I've been!
> 
> Not only are the beans delux, they were in the aisle of totally delux items!


rather curious to see the pic of roasting level


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Not sure if it's visible but they are not the darkest roast I've seen, kind of medium-dark...


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

This is the coffee in comparison with other beans:









left: Fruit and Nut Espresso blend from Pact, Dark Roast. varietals: Caturra, pacamara, Bourbon, Catuai. Fully Washed

middle: lidl coffee, Kenya Masai

right: A dark roast from local roaster in Manchester. Fully washed

Even though Pact says it's dark roast, it is the lighter of the three and it tastes very nice if you like dark chocolate and nut notes. The Lidle one i've not tried yet, but it looks a bit darker roast than the one from Pact. And the darkest one is from Kickback Coffee, despite the dark roast it tastes nice too, also chocolate and nut but has a slight bitter kick at the end, but enjoyable bitter. Clearly the colour is not everything


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Same as above only at close up:


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

that doesn't look that bad


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Worst case you get a nice barrel & a load af beans for sink shots immediately after backflushing with pulycaf etc.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

£3.99 for 250g of beans in a wooden tub.

I've found my new coffee supplier


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Anybody brewed some up yet? I want to see Lidl beans going through a 2 grand grinder lol


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

MildredM said:


> What's this mean . . . Is it some kind of swear word?


LOL! No, it was in reference to the comment about the Maasai being nomadic cattlemen. I fancied that, were they to grow coffee, they might be tempted to let the cows 'process' it for them a la Kopi Luwak hence Cowi Poowak (should probably be Kopi Moo-wak)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> LOL! No, it was in reference to the comment about the Maasai being nomadic cattlemen. I fancied that, were they to grow coffee, they might be tempted to let the cows 'process' it for them a la Kopi Luwak hence Cowi Poowak (should probably be Kopi Moo-wak)


Oh LOLOL I am so slow









Or . . . Cowpat Poomuck . . . Or any of the above combinations!!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

MildredM said:


> You want ME . . . To go to Lidl?


You more of an Aldi girl then?


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> LOL! No, it was in reference to the comment about the Maasai being nomadic cattlemen. I fancied that, were they to grow coffee, they might be tempted to let the cows 'process' it for them a la Kopi Luwak hence Cowi Poowak (should probably be Kopi Moo-wak)


Given the folklore around the discovery of coffee by an Ethiopian goat herder named Kaldi who noticed his goats being energetic after eating coffee berries, you may not be to far from the truth!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Obnic said:


> You more of an Aldi girl then?


In your dreams


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Just come back from a Lidl shop: Yummy German chocolate (to go with a/dinner espressos), Stollen (with Rum), Cremant de Bourgogne,Cava, Dutch & German beers, etc etc.....and with "change from a groat".

Aldi next time, provided I can fight my way past all the Audis, BMWs and Mercs parked there.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

They do do nice continental chocolate, booze and meats in Lidl



espressotechno said:


> Aldi next time, provided I can fight my way past all the Audis, .... parked there.


Audi drivers needing spectacles perhaps? 

Popped in for a service, came out with a trolley!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

MildredM said:


> In your dreams


Well yes.... now. Mind has run amok!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

working dog said:


> £3.99 for 250g of beans in a wooden tub.
> 
> I've found my new coffee supplier


Amaze balls


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Nobody dares to comment on the taste of those three wonderful barrels?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Beanedict said:


> Nobody dares to comment on the taste of those three wonderful barrels?


I'm going to try them - I AM!


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I'm going to try them - I AM!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd leave them a good 10 days to rest


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I'm going to try them - I AM!


What if you taint your machine with unremovable smell?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Stanic said:


> What if you taint your machine with unremovable smell?


*quick about turn . . . HG-1 here we come*


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Beanedict said:


> Respect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The things I buy (that I never knew I needed) in that aisle...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Beanedict said:


> Wine would leak. Also, having tried wine from Lidl on number of occasions, it's such a hit and miss...


Vivino is your friend.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

OK, I tried them









Again, my palate is not trained yet, but they taste better than Starbucks, but still tastes like a dark roast. However, I used cafetiere to brew. By better, I mean the ashy bitterness of Starbucks is not there as much. Just my inexperienced subjective opinion.


----------



## Mr Beanie (Dec 9, 2017)

Are all Lidls selling these?


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Mr Beanie said:


> Are all Lidls selling these?


How would any one person know that







?


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Mr Beanie said:


> Are all Lidls selling these?


Hi Mr Beanie and welcome! I suspect most are as they're part of Lidl's "deluxe" Christmas range. So they won't be with the regular coffee section but should be with all the posh chocs, nougats, stollens etc


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Mr Beanie said:


> Are all Lidls selling these?


Seems like only selected shops have those


----------



## Mr Beanie (Dec 9, 2017)

Beanedict said:


> How would any one person know that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! true.....smartarse! one single person may not know the answer! But someone may know if its a national stockage or only certain stores.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

So my experience from the earlier post was about the "Kenya" barrel, with green writing. Going to compare it again today with dark roast from kickback coffee. This Kenyan looses to Fruit and Nut Espresso blend from Pact, which is also a Dark Roast and contains a blend of Caturra, Pacamara, Bourbon, Catuai, which tastes nutty with dry fruit, whereas Lidl one has no such notes and is more bitter. I feel my taste is gradually sliding into a lighter roast :/



Mr Beanie said:


> Lol! true.....smartarse!










could not resist


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Beanedict said:


> Nobody dares to comment on the taste of those three wonderful barrels?


Does that mean that you think the barrels themselves would yield a better drink than the coffee they contain? If you were suggesting that, I'd possibly not wish to wager either way.

I have been to a Lidl today and purchased two barrels of coffee, just because I'm thinking the beans cannot be as bad as some supermarket stuff... but bracing myself to be wrong.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

So, I am sipping a dark roast (at least it looks and feels darker, see my previous pics), Mexico El Jaguar (from my local roaster, Kickback Coffee), and, for the lack of my articulation skills, it is full of interesting flavours - it tastes more alive, more fresh, compare to that Kenyan from Lidl. Like a fresh chocolate cake compared to an older/dryer cake. I also tried beans from Aldi (coz why the hell not) which happened to be horrible, and Beans from Tesco, which were similar to the Kenyan from Lidl. All dark roast.

Thus, my amateurish ordering of beans from worse to better coffee (out of 10), among those discussed in the thread, is:

1. Mellow Moods (Roast 3), Aldi - cafetiere

3. Starbucks Home Blend - cafetiere

4. Kenya Masai, Lidl - cafetiere

4. Colombian Supremo (Roast 3), Tesco - cafetiere

8. Mexico El Jaguar, Kickback Coffee - cafetiere

9. Fruit and Nut Espresso blend from Pact - cafetiere

I realise that this is all subjective, in part, but that's what we do, right? share our opinions.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I have to confess I ground a bag up to give to a friend today to test on our behalf in his cafetière. He isn't fussy . . .


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

MildredM said:


> I have to confess I ground a bag up to give to a friend today to test on our behalf in his cafetière. He isn't fussy . . .


Hope he's not on this forum


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

I don't know why are you afraid to try crap coffee now and then







makes you appreciate good coffee more


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Beanedict said:


> I don't know why are you afraid to try crap coffee now and then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh go on then, I enjoy a challenge . . . I will try it in a moment . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's this barrel -










Little bit oily, but I would expect that. Quite dark and probably roasted a while ago.










Beautifully ground and tamped!










15.5g, 33s, 34g . . .










Topped up with hot water, allowed to cool a bit, 5 minutes later . . . I tried, I really did. It is vile. One word - Robusta. It smells of it and tastes of it. Honduras Cristableugh!

I still love the little wood barrels though


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I did think about buying some for when my current supply runs out sometime in January, but I think @MildredM has saved me from trying & regretting


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Grimley said:


> I did think about buying some for when my current supply runs out sometime in January, but I think @MildredM has saved me from trying & regretting


I would offer to send you mine but, honestly, I'm just not that mean!


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

MildredM said:


> ...I tried, I really did. It is vile. One word - Robusta. It smells of it and tastes of it. Honduras Cristableugh!
> 
> I still love the little wood barrels though


Oh dear :/ I am sorry







. no chance of trying the Kenya one then?


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Beanedict said:


> I don't know why are you afraid to try crap coffee now and then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the way that hitting my hand with a hammer might remind me of how good it is to have not done the same at other times?

I think I may take some of this to work, with a hand grinder and V60. The vending machine is now dispensing stuff so vile that even the others have resorted to a jar of instant. So, maybe this will still be a step up from both vending machine and jar.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

salty said:


> Hi Mr Beanie and welcome! I suspect most are as they're part of Lidl's "deluxe" Christmas range. So they won't be with the regular coffee section but should be with all the posh chocs, nougats, stollens etc


I often find myself thinking how bad the food we eat must be...

Some of us buy this 'taste the difference'/'finest'/deluxe food stuff thinking it's super premium - but the coffee in these ranges is still abysmal; is that the same for the food - but we just don't know it?

Is my point getting through (I realise my explanation is awful!)?


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Jon said:


> I often find myself thinking how bad the food we eat must be...
> 
> Some of us buy this 'taste the difference'/'finest'/deluxe food stuff thinking it's super premium - but the coffee in these ranges is still abysmal; is that the same for the food - but we just don't know it?
> 
> Is my point getting through (I realise my explanation is awful!)?


I get what you mean. Like most supermarket chicken coming from one supplier (see recent date tampering scandal), so your M&S chicken is the same as your Aldi chicken, except you're a few quid lighter.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I've been!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might pop in for some of those chocolate stirrers. Kids will love those with steamed milk.

Plus.... Chocolate


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

mmmatron said:


> I get what you mean. Like most supermarket chicken coming from one supplier (see recent date tampering scandal), so your M&S chicken is the same as your Aldi chicken, except you're a few quid lighter.


Worked in a processed sliced meat factory for an awful few weeks one university summer, and hubby in a cheese packing factory. This is true. Quick label (and occasionally packet) switch and off you go again.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

I guess it's true about different labels and the same food for some items. Sometimes I use an app that tracks food I eat via a barcode, and occasionally the barcode points to the same item but from a different shop.

But in terms of better quality food, I think there is better food out there, but we don't often appreciate the difference. Then the question rises: if you don't appreciate the difference, is there a point in buying better food?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

If you don't appreciate the difference then there is no point in spending more (ethical rearing / sourcing excepted).

A friends lad sees food as fuel and nothing else. Finest, deluxe etc isn't in his thought process

We buy our meat from the local butcher as we can taste the difference. Beef isn't a bloody mess, chicken meat has texture and flavour.

I use a local farm shop for cheese when I want something special. Other times, supermarket cheese works fine.

Other products, I'll buy shops own brand where we cant tell the difference. The only big exception is tea bags for Mrs WD. I tried to get away with supermarket own brand Assam once but was soon 'advised' to return to the more expensive brand.

A bit of mix and match for us although home prepared dishes win every time over super market pre-prepared dishes.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I would offer to send you mine but, honestly, I'm just not that mean!


I think I'll pass thanks. You may find this interesting.

Siliconslave's how to make espresso thread

I post on that forum too (same username) Some of them think that marks & spencer coffee beans are the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a supermarket delivery every week and have done ever since having a few disc fail in my spine (I couldn't walk to push the trolley), and have simply kept that going for convenience.

I do however, when I'm the other side of the city (c10 miles), make a point of stocking up on sausages. Those I can get in the supermarket are either lacking in taste (I guess low proportion of meat), or are quite solid when cooked (high meat content), and all of them seem to have a tough skin. I use one of two butchers, both have sausages with great taste and texture, one is less than 2/3 the price of the other marginally cheaper by weight but do a 3rd lb free offer), where the less expensive have a sausage case that's not hard but is noticeable when cutting, the more expensive (local farm shop) seem like there's no casing, you could cut them with a pallet knife whether BBQ, casseroled or whatever. Overall, the sausages probably cost the same as the supermarket's own premium ones. The downside is that I have to actually think to purchase some and stock up the freezer.

Other things, I think the supermarket is possibly better. I cold use a local grocer, who probably has a daily delivery from a wholesaler. I doubt that grocer comes anywhere near selling out of basics like carrots, on a daily basis. I know from years of working for them, most large supermarkets have the ordering down to a science (I used to calculate formulae as part of the role) to try and minimise stock-holding (you have less outlay on stock, need less storage space, need less power to refrigerate, less potential for out of date reductions/losses etc) and the stock (on fruit and veg) often arrives from the supplier to the depot, from there to the store and on the shelves in just a few hours. I doubt the wholesaler to grocer chain is on average any faster with the original source having been pretty much the same. So, unless I specifically wanted something such as locally grown asparagus so it's cut that day, I'll use the supermarket for cost and convenience.

I think as coffee isn't time critical at the growing part oft he chain, it's akin to the meat/ butcher where it's better to plan ahead and purchase good quality items, relying on the retailer to do the hard work of selecting the right items in order to meet what's expected of their reputation.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Grimley said:


> I think I'll pass thanks. You may find this interesting.
> 
> Siliconslave's how to make espresso thread
> 
> I post on that forum too (same username) Some of them think that marks & spencer coffee beans are the best thing since sliced bread.


Some interesting reading in there.

My thoughts . . . Coffee, or whatever your hobby should be, you end up getting immersed and want to achieve the best result possible, to delve deeper than the mainstream. I'm sure I used to drink Dowe Egg in my cafetière and as long as I had some creamy milk in it then it was ok. It must have been, I drank it for years!

Whatever it is that hooks you ends up devouring vast amounts of cash - bikes, cameras, watches, coffee etc. And food, although I think it's a little different, your tastes change as you get older for one thing.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

@MildredM I think you're right. Since I've left school I've been into Hifi, Home Cinema, Computers (Still am to some extent for the last two which has cost me a few bob over the years) & now Coffee. Being a Delivery Driver means I have to be careful with Alcoholic drink consumption. Not quite so much with good coffee methinks.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello fellow overclocker 

When I saw the posts about the M&S beans I did ask about roasted dates, but as expected, there isn't one!

For the small saving I'd much rather just go with a company like rave. This is also why I decided against buying a tub of these lidl beans, as nice as the tub thing is.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

MildredM said:


> It's this barrel -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the barrel says 100% Arabica, but it is Robusta, then Lidl potentially has a lawsuit on its hands :/


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Jon said:


> I often find myself thinking how bad the food we eat must be...
> 
> Some of us buy this 'taste the difference'/'finest'/deluxe food stuff thinking it's super premium - but the coffee in these ranges is still abysmal; is that the same for the food - but we just don't know it?
> 
> Is my point getting through (I realise my explanation is awful!)?


I'm entirely convinced that this is the case for olive oil. All you have to do is taste fresh olive oil from a market stall in morrocco to know that everything sold in this country is the equivalent of sour milk. Doesn't matter how fancy the bottle or the brand or how expensive it is.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

As someone who has spent hundreds, maybe thousands of hours flying kites, I can confirm that most of the Chinese kites you find on Ebay are completely unflyable straight out of the box. Doesn't matter how you tweak it, it's never gonna work. It's all a giant rip off.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wooden barrels will not fly even with a piece of string attached (at least, not for long enough to be considered 'flying' as opposed to 'thrown' followed by 'falling').


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a barrel from last year which I was sure to find a use for. Anymore sugestions?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

martinierius said:


> I have a barrel from last year which I was sure to find a use for. Anymore sugestions?


Victoria Falls?


----------



## Pal_1 (Dec 9, 2017)

I was tempted by the packaging, but the beans look fairly ordinary!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Pal_1 said:


> I was tempted by the packaging, but the beans look fairly ordinary!


It wasn't the look I was bothered about, it's the taste! Eughhh!


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

MildredM said:


> It wasn't the look I was bothered about, it's the taste! Eughhh!


But would you say it's better than starbucks or worse, in your opinion?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Beanedict said:


> But would you say it's better than starbucks or worse, in your opinion?


You are NOT going to make me try Starbucks. You're just NOT!!


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Victoria Falls?


I suppose a Guinea Pig would fit.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

martinierius said:


> I suppose a Guinea Pig would fit.


You are very brave . . . What a suggestion!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> You are very brave . . . What a suggestion!


Says the lady who put her guinea pig in a saucepan!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Says the lady who put her guinea pig in a saucepan!


Hum, you've got a point!

There have been some adventurous ones over the years . . .


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

MildredM said:


> You are NOT going to make me try Starbucks. You're just NOT!!










is it an ethical issue or health and safety?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Beanedict said:


> is it an ethical issue or health and safety?


More of a sanity issue!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Haven't read all of the posts. I'll try anything.

Kenya - bean there before weak and an odd taste. I tried several variations but didn't like any of them. A large proportion went into the bin. A variety from there that came in a pricey advent calender with beans rather than chocolate was much the same but sweet.

Hondurus. Interesting. Can't find any tasting notes for Christobal so haven't a clue what it should taste like. It seems to be a single estate bean. Taste for me coffee with chocolate overtones. Not bad but coarsening the grind a bit also gave it a slight edge. Not much crema even though it's fairly strong bean so suspect processing knocks back the oil content some how. I've come across that before on some Blue Mountain some one bought me. It was stronger in some ways than that bean should be. Fresh roasted came out as expected. This hondurus produce a lot of black flow even using a low brewing pressure.

Use for barrels. My wife has a "thing" about wet hot tea bags going into the bin. Barrels nicer than some used plastic food container so I've given the Kenya one a coat of water proof PVA.







Might make it last a bit longer.

John

-


----------

